# Red clustered bumps in ears, 2 yr old GSD. What could it be?



## ritakacz (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello!

Abut two weeks ago, I noticed my GSD Laila, had red ears that were hot to the touch as well as red spots all over her body. I was told by my vet to go ahead and give her some Benadryl until I could bring her in. Her body eventually cleared up but her ears developed a rash sort of. 

Took her to the vets and they prescribed prednisone after ruling out ear mites and ear infection. After week 1 of prednisone the ears were clearing up just fine. I am currently in week two of prednisone and just three days ago they got bumpy rash-like again. 

I plan on making another appointment with the vet, but wanted to see if there is anything I can do to bring some relief to Laila's ears! Or if anyone can provide some insight on what I'm dealing with? Many thanks!

*
Here is the initial reaction Laila had:*








*
Here is the reaction Laila has currently:*


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it could be allergies. 

This article may give you some insight:

infections ? Allergy Dog Central


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Keeping a diary may help in your deductive investigation. When Nitro was younger a skin condition cleared up when he stayed at a pet resort, where he swam every day and had 2 beach excursions in a week. (Unexpected free bonus!) With Nitro, it was seasonally related to his environment.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

almost looks parasitic !

anti microbial topical treatment --- vetericyn -- coconut oil , mane n tail Protect


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes it looks like possible chiggers if you have those critters in your region they tend to bite lower limbs though or bites from a tick nest - baby ticks - Leaving bites like that. Mouth wash helps with itching also.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Allergies would be red all over the inside of the ear.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

carmspack said:


> anti microbial topical treatment --- vetericyn -- coconut oil , mane n tail Protect


The above: MUCH better options than steroids! 

Benedryl (internal) for itching 
Per petmd.com
How much Benadryl should I give? The standard dosage for oral Benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight, given 2-3 times a day. Most drug store diphenhydramine tablets are 25 mg, which is the size used for a 25 pound dog. Always double check the dosage before giving an over the counter medication. In addition, many formulations are combined with other medications such as Tylenol *so make sure Benadryl tablets contain only diphenhydramine.*

*Other "natural" products *External
Organic, Raw, Apple Cider Vinegar, found in health food stores (NOT GNC)
Healing Skin Care for Hot Spots, Itching, Dermatitis and Crusty Noses. 
Chigger Block - 
Natural Flea & Tick Control Solutions They also carry healing lotions & yard sprays.


Steroids only cover up the problem....does not FIX the problem!
Note that you cannot just stop steroids.
Side effects of steroids:
*Prednisone Side Effects in Dogs 

*
Hope this problem gets resolved for your dog!
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Forgot to list this external alternative:

*Providone-Iodine:* Purchased at a Pharmacy or Health Food Store: Put several drops into 1 or 2 ounces of purified water making it the color of medium strong tea. Apply with clean cotton ball 2 to 3 times daily.

Moms


----------

